# My cat doesn't love me any more after we got another cat



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello, everyone!!!
I am a new person in here. I really need some help from somebody who has more experience than I am in cat's issues. 
We have a Himalayan kitty - his name is Keesa who is 1 year old and about 2 weeks ago we adopted a Siamese (Simon) - aproximately the same age as ours. Cats get along great: they play together, Simon grooms Keesa. They are adorable. 
The problem is that the day we got a new cat my Himalayan stopped purring and being nice to me  - he doesn't stay with me, tries to get away from me, doesn't enjoy patting any more even his favourite brushing doesn't work. He tries to get away the moment I pick him up. What can I do about it? Is he jealous or has resentment? I try to pay more attention to him - but it doesn't work. It seems that my cat doesn't love me any more and all his love is directed towards a new animal. I don't know what to do. Please, Help!!! I will appreciate any advice that might help
Tania


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Keesa's probably both jealous and resentful. Up until Simon's arrival, Keesa "owned" you 100% and didn't have to share you with anyone.

It's a good thing that the 2 cats get along so well. I'm guessing that Keesa will be ok after he's had a chance to adjust to the change; 2 weeks really isn't a very long time. Have you tried giving special food treats to Keesa, just to remind him how much you love him?


----------



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi, 
Thank you for your reply  
I did try giving Keesa treats and some extra love, but as soon as Simon comes close, Keesa tries to get away from me and keep me at a distance. Keesa doesn't seem to be AS bad, when Simon is around - he acts as as teenager - you know, when they want to look independent from their parents. I don't know - may be I am overanalyzing, seeing something that is not there. But how long do you think the problem will last. I would really hate to put Simon back to the shelter. I want it to work out but do not know how


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He probably doesn't want to share you and is copping an attitude. Give Keesa special alone time with you in addition to the treats that Primobabe suggests. But also the more you 'chase' him, the more he is probably going to resist. So I'd put simon in another room, go sit on the couch and read or watch TV and let Keesa decide what he wants to do. It may take a couple weeks, but I think he'll eventually start seeking out attention from you.


----------



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks, I hope it will help. Becasue I love Keesa so much that his attitude really bothers me.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like you may be the jealous one. Remember with a second cat you've introduced a member of his own species who he can hang out with all day. Now you have to share him.

That's why I choose to have only one cat.

Hopefully once the novelty wears off he'll remember where the treats come from.


----------



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

You know what, you are right. I am jelaous :twisted: . They are happy and I feel left out. But it wasn't my choice to adopt Simon. Now I have to deal with the situation that is why I am seeking help - I want it to work out.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Is the new cat the dominant one? My calico will generally not snuggle with me if my other cat is around. If the other cat comes around to snuggle, she will about half the time go elsewhere. It may be that she is simply deferring territory to the dominant cat.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

taniatim said:


> ... Becasue I love Keesa so much that his attitude really bothers me.





mylittlezoo said:


> Sounds to me like you may be the jealous one... Now you have to share him..


Yup.
Just leave it alone. The cats have already worked it out. You need to accept what is. Cats are there for you to love them; sounds like you're too concerned with the other way around.

If you just change your attitude toward one of selfless love, I think you'll find your cat loves you more than you think. Your cats are just working it out now how they're going to share you.


----------



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

It's hard to say if Simon (the new cat) is dominant or not. Just their characters are different. Simon is active all the time - sleeps on the couch
or a bed, gets into something all the time, very vocal. Keesa is very calm, sleeps on the floor only - no couches or beds, quiet and patient. But they both love to play with each other - watching them wrestling is so funny. i don't think that dominance has been established, or I might be wrong....


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

before we got Pixelle my little Keiko was more affectionate and played more with us but now she seems to prefer playing and being with Pixelle... i think it's normal because they love each other soo much and the playtime is very good for their healt... please keep Simon because if you send him back Keesa will miss him a lot ... they seem to have develop a strong bond and it's wonderfull when they are happy like that... and i don't think he's jealous, i just think he's having to much fun with Simon... don't worry... he still loves you...


----------



## BigBoyCasey (Jun 22, 2006)

taniatim - Don't worry. Your cat still loves you. He's going through some changes right now and is letting you know he's a little miffed, but the fact that he gets a long so well with the other kitty is great news. When my sister brought home a kitten, her two year old started acting similar. It was almost like he was trying to act "grown up" in front of the other kitty. Eventually he came around and is back to his normal self. That will happen to your kitty, too. 

BTW, how do you pronounce Keesa? I had a dog named Kesa. We pronounced it Kee-sza


----------



## taniatim (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you very much everyone for you wonderful advice. It was very reassuring, I feel much better now about the whole situation. 
By the way, Keesa is pronounced as Kee-sa - with the stress on the first syllable - it is "kitty' in Russian .


----------

